# Drywall/Ad



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Saw this ad on craigslist in my area, what are your thoughts...I will not be asserting any interest in this job just wanted to hear some thoughts because its either good for your business or insulting. .
Which do you fall under. And why.

My company is looking to Sub out a large Drywall job. 

If this job is done in a prompt and professional manner, there are more scheduled for you and your crew to do. This will result in constant work if completed in the time frame and budget given. 

Requirements for the job(s): 
Have a crew, tools, and INSURANCE. (no hacks only professional drywall contractors) 
Have reliable transportation and must show up as scheduled and complete the job in the timeframe given. 
MUST be able to hang and FINISH 
MUST BE ABLE TO FINISH SMOOTH CEILINGS 
You and YOUR crews work must pass builders inspection before being paid. 

The materials that will be provided are: 
230 Boards Drywall 4'x12'x1/2" 
Mud 
Tape 
Beed 
Screws 

Job must be completed in two weeks. 

Pay that is to be dispersed upon building inspectors passing: 
3000.00 if completed if two weeks 
3500.00 if completed if one week 

Job starts on 2/26/07 

Contact me ASAP to set up an interview


----------



## coppa23 (Jan 20, 2007)

*I wouldn't touch this one* !!!!
230 boards 4x12=11040 sf
$3000 x/x 11040 =0.27 cent for board and tape  


:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 
MUST be able to hang and FINISH 
MUST BE ABLE TO FINISH SMOOTH CEILINGS 
You and YOUR crews work must pass builders inspection before being paid. 

The materials that will be provided are: 
230 Boards Drywall 4'x12'x1/2" 
Mud 
Tape 
Beed 
Screws 

Job must be completed in two weeks. 

Pay that is to be dispersed upon building inspectors passing: 
3000.00 if completed if two weeks 
3500.00 if completed if one week


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

What the ad should of said is. looking for a starving drywall crew to work for peanuts. 

No way in  I would touch that job for less than .65 per foot


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

:clap: 


ALLIN1 said:


> What the ad should of said is. looking for a starving drywall crew to work for peanuts.
> 
> No way in  I would touch that job for less than .65 per foot


:clap: Exactly!!!!!:clap:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll place odds that you find someone who is hungry enough....not sure how it will turn out, but you will find someone.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

That price is consistent with what I pay, though I cover the insurance or pay extra. The price comes out to about $200 per man per day. Either you guys work slow or $200 per man day isn't enough in your markets.

I had one hangar hang a single story 1500 square foot house with 9' ceilings in one weekend, no helper. His part of the job earned him $900. I'm guessing you guys are slow because $900 for a weekend job isn't to shabby anywhere.


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

The going rate in my area is .90 to 1.10 to hang tape texture material included. depending on how high the ceilings are and how much bead.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

:lol: :thumbup: :no: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

I never really look to see if we are slow.
Just did a job of 460 4x12 sheets 11' walls steel studs three men 5 days to hang


----------



## jett_painting (Oct 27, 2005)

Did I interpret that right? Hang AND Finish for 27/31 cents a foot????? You have GOT to be joking........ I enjoy what I do, but I don't do it strictly for the fun of it!


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like the guys not getting any bites, heres his updated post.

My company is looking to Sub out a large Drywall job. 

If this job is done in a prompt and professional manner, there are more scheduled for you and your crew to do. This will result in constant work if completed in the time frame and budget given. 

Requirements for the job(s): 
Have a crew, tools, and INSURANCE. (no hacks only professional drywall contractors) 
Have reliable transportation and must show up as scheduled and complete the job in the timeframe given. 
MUST be able to hang and FINISH 
MUST BE ABLE TO FINISH SMOOTH CEILINGS 
You and YOUR crews work must pass builders inspection before being paid. 

The materials that will be provided are: 
230 Boards Drywall 4'x12'x1/2" Ceilings are 16" on center 
Mud 
Tape 
Beed 
Screws 

Job must be completed in two weeks. 

Pay that is to be dispersed upon building inspectors passing: 
4000.00 if completed if two weeks 
5000.00 if completed if one week 

Job starts on 2/26/07 

Contact me ASAP to set up an interview


----------



## ukdrywall (Feb 21, 2007)

price seems very low to me, here in the UK fixing price for an 8x4 sheet would be 10,11 bucks and jointing would be about the same, so about $20 per sheet finished based on 8x4


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

:furious: :furious: :furious: :laughing: :no: I don't know where this guy is from, but I charge $20/board to finish, $30/board to hang and finish for 4x8. This is 4x12, which is 50% more, so I would run $45/board to hang and finish. So $45 x 230 = $10,350:thumbup: What was he thinking :no: 

---------------------------------------------------------------

If you have time to rush through your work and come back and fix it later, then you have the time to do it right the first time:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

Plus flat ceilngs,what a joke.This job is a half hour away from me.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mater said:


> :furious: :furious: :furious: :laughing: :no: I don't know where this guy is from, but I charge $20/board to finish, $30/board to hang and finish for 4x8. This is 4x12, which is 50% more, so I would run $45/board to hang and finish. So $45 x 230 = $10,350:thumbup: What was he thinking :no:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you have time to rush through your work and come back and fix it later, then you have the time to do it right the first time:thumbsup:


Darn near a buck a foot just for labor. Wow thats awesome. I could make some bad a55 bank at that price. But at that price here I would starve with no work. Hell thats even good money with materials included.

Nate


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohio Drywall said:


> Plus flat ceilngs,what a joke.This job is a half hour away from me.


Yeah Ohio,
We are currently Installing board in an office complex there in Streetsboro ,this job is up the street from us, we are getting 2x the money for less work...lol


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds nice:thumbsup: Need any finishing help? Joe Tarney


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Shoot me a private message with your contact info.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

thom said:


> That price is consistent with what I pay, though I cover the insurance or pay extra. The price comes out to about $200 per man per day. Either you guys work slow or $200 per man day isn't enough in your markets.
> 
> I had one hangar hang a single story 1500 square foot house with 9' ceilings in one weekend, no helper. His part of the job earned him $900. I'm guessing you guys are slow because $900 for a weekend job isn't to shabby anywhere.


Please stay in NM. That is cheap........$200 bucks a day, is that cash
plus fuel, insurance, health ins?


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

ALLIN1 said:


> The going rate in my area is .90 to 1.10 to hang tape texture material included. depending on how high the ceilings are and how much bead.


$1.85-2.00 in my area..................:thumbup:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

THINKPAINTING said:


> $1.85-2.00 in my area..................:thumbup:


Ok lemme break this down in my eyes. 

.40 Rock and mud (all materials at most)


1.60 for overhead and labor

My crew can bang out a 10,000 sq ft house in one week. 

Sooo... Paying 6000.00 a week for payroll (it is much less).

I could clear 10,000 a week or 500K a year give or take.

Like I said in a previous post that is some bad a55 bank!

Congratulations

Nate


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

hey everyone, 

I'm new to the site, but not to the trade. I've been reading alot about pricing by the SF. Here in Maryland most of us charge by board(not that you can't break it down to SF). But the average around here is $32.00/board supplied by contractor, $45.00/board supplied by drywall contractor. Thats to hang, tape, block, skim, sand, and point up. As far as the ad that guy posted, alot of drywallers here act as a median and sub out all the work. They will pay a crew $7-$8.00 to hang, $2.00/board per coat to finish(so $6.00/board)and $1.50/board to sand. So I think that guy is reaching a little. I personally try to stay in the commercial work, simply because It is what i came up doing. I still hang and finish custom homes and Additions by the board but I price all commercial on T&M. Anyway, getting back to the point, that gentleman is just lookin to make a quick buck, and the fact that he can up his price a $1000.00 in a couple days proves it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*I seen that ad....and responded..lol*

I assumed he meant $3500 one way.......lol
I emailed him, than After I "re-read" the ad.....I was like...Oh Boy I better contact this guy"...lol.I gotta be honest Gentlemen. Some drywallers keep telling people "Oh...you should pay about $10 a sheet".....and people take that literally. In all fairness I don't even give a "base sq footage rate", I mean how can ya? There are far too many variables involved. Call the Home depot nearest you.....tell them your a home owner getting a project done and you need to know what you be paying.I promise you all it will be entertaining to listen to the home depot guying telling everyone like he knows it all....LMAO
1 customer argued with me that my price was obserd. He insisted on paying $10 a sheet-for the materials hang and finish....lol
Then he said to me "Rich, the home depot knows what they are talking about, they are the hugest distributor in the world of building materials BLAH BLAH BLAH. He accused me of being a con man...haha!! I said listen, you find a guy to do it that price and I'll do it for free. He called me back and said the other company couldn't do it in a timely manner...I just went with along with it.:whistling


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

GPI did you get my info?


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohio Drywall said:


> GPI did you get my info?


No I did not.


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey GPI i cant im you for some reason.If you dont mind emailing me i will send some info back.Thanks [email protected]


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Drywall1 said:


> Ok lemme break this down in my eyes.
> 
> .40 Rock and mud (all materials at most)
> 
> ...


Im telling ya what the going rate is for American workers on payroll working for a company installing drywall. Blueboard and skimcoat plaster is around the same, depending on the job.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohio Drywall said:


> Hey GPI i cant im you for some reason.If you dont mind emailing me i will send some info back.Thanks [email protected]


Leave me a private message here on this site with your contact info.


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

GPI the moderator said i cant private message till my post count hits 20.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Im telling ya what the going rate is for American workers on payroll working for a company installing drywall. Blueboard and skimcoat plaster is around the same, depending on the job.


Yeah and your still claiming an a55 load of money. Like Doctor type money. But if you can only go through 2k sq/ft a week, then thats not big money.

Just my opinion though. Just another thing everyone has.:thumbup:


----------

